
Dr. Elon and Mr. Musk: Life Inside Tesla's Production Hell - eaguyhn
https://www.wired.com/story/elon-musk-tesla-life-inside-gigafactory/
======
ryzvonusef
“For me, the fact that we were able to build at scale, amid all that
craziness, that’s the real accomplishment,” one former engineering executive
told me. “Just think about it: We designed a car that is so simple and elegant
you can build it in a tent. You can build it when your CEO is melting down.
You can build it when everyone is quitting or getting fired. That’s a real
accomplishment. That’s amazing.”

